# Knitting machine table



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Not too long ago, someone sent in a picture of a knitting machine table that her son had made for her. We are just going to set up our Brothers knitting machine and my husband thought that would be a nice table. Unfortunately I did not bookmark it as he didn't say that for several days. If you see this, could you please either repost it, pm me with the information? I would really appreciate it. Fortunately we found a neighbor who can help us set it up so we can start using it.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

There have been quite a few topics on table for knitting machines. Do you see the *search* (in blue text) listed at the top of this page? Select it and search for "Table for Knitting Machine", it should give you plenty to read on.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I think this may be the one you're looking for;
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-149400-1.html


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

KateWood said:


> I think this may be the one you're looking for;
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-149400-1.html


Yes, this is the one. Thank you very much.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

wow that table is expensive. Something you may want to explore I bought a console table online from target it works perfectly for half the cost.


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

I made a table with a folding (metal) sawhorse and a piece of 1X12. I saw it online, but I don't remember where. It works great and is adjustable in height.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

opal143 said:


> wow that table is expensive. Something you may want to explore I bought a console table online from target it works perfectly for half the cost.


Think if you took time out and went to hardware store or lumber yard you would find that table was not all that expensive. Plus it was made in the USA, no where else. You get what you pay for. Mine the one in the picture..well what did it cost...Love. He made this while going throgh Chemo and fighting Cancer..


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

tjmartinez2010 said:


> I made a table with a folding (metal) sawhorse and a piece of 1X12. I saw it online, but I don't remember where. It works great and is adjustable in height.


could use a used door and put on top of saw horse. mine I like because of the storage he made.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

the cost of this table was about $70 including shipping.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

this is my set up now


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

This is the one my hubbie made for me. It works great and is easy to move around (once the machines are off). The last one shows the underside bracing he made to be sure it was stable while knitting and it is! There are even shelves on each side underneath using the crossbracing of the sawhorses.


----------



## Bellamalis1 (Feb 20, 2013)

Many years ago while living in the Chicago area, I was walking past a close-out bin in our local home improvement store, and found ONE folding sawhorse.
It found a home in my house, along with a shelf board screwed on the top.
Perfect for holding a knitting machine. It has since traveled to it's new home in
Mesa, Arizona, and just this fall, the top board was replaced with a nice white
extra wide board, which holds more junk on it. Right now, the "new/used/just purchase SK-860, is sitting on it, waiting for my first project on this machine.
This is the guest bedroom, and when we have company coming, I move it away
from the bed which I currently sit on when knitting, and over to the opposite wall. The guest bedroom doubles as the knitting machine room, where the Brother 970 sits on another table inside the folding door closet. I would walk upstairs and take pictures, but it's raining in Arizona today and my aged back is 
screaming at me, because of the weather.


----------



## Piper Too (Oct 27, 2012)

My Bond came with a lovely wooden table.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I have used an old desk that belonged to a daughter who had married & look at used furniture stores for the old metal office furniture. I have one that will hold 2 machines.


----------

